# معالجة مياه الابار التي تحتوي على نبة مرتفعة من الامونيا



## ايمن زقوت (12 فبراير 2011)

منذ عدة اسابيع قامت الشركة لدينا بحفر عدة أبار للاستفادة منها في مياه الغسيل ولكن للأسف طلعت نتيجة التحليل للأربع ابار احتوائها على نسبة متفاوتة من الامونيا رغم ان نسبة الاملاح الغير ذائبة قليلة نسبيا حوالي 1000 ارجوكم افادتي اذا كان لدى احدكم خبرة في هذا المجال والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## abue tycer (13 فبراير 2011)

يمكن المعالجة بطريقة ( deairation ) اي التهوية منخلال تيار هوائي او من خلال امرار الماء ببرج مملوء برزن الزيولايت وكل هذا يعتمد على معدل احتواء الماء من الامونيا ان كانت حرة او بصيغة الامونيوم ....... مع اجمل تحياتي


----------



## hasan21 (13 فبراير 2011)

ممكن الحل بطريقة ابسط


----------



## ايمن زقوت (13 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## ايمن زقوت (13 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Critic (8 مارس 2011)

اجابه ابو تيسير صحيحه تماما

و لكميه الامونيا عندك الطريقه الوحيده هي كالتالي عفرض انك تريد تخفيضها الى اقل من ١٠ جزء بالمليون

Filter the water
Lower the pH
Pass to RO - Drop the Ammonia to 65% of feed value
Increase the pH of permeate to 11.5
Pass the permeate to air stripper
Pass the air stripped water to an anion exchanger 

You can skip last step if you don't need low ammonia results

or you can skip the first three steps if you don't want to drop the TDS, but your stripper will be much higher with more packing media


----------



## elsayeed2010 (7 نوفمبر 2011)

يمكن ازاله الامونيا بواسطه اضافه الكلور للماء اومايسمي ب
break point chlorination
حتي تحصل علي كلور حر 0.2 جزء في المليون


----------

